# Tension rod brackets, NEED HELP



## 240ethan (Dec 4, 2020)

so I recently put my 240 into a curb and I have to rebuild the front suspension. I found all the parts except the tension rod bracket. I can’t find any for the right side and there’s not much aftermarket support for this part. But I have been seeing a couple tension rod brackets for the s14 and I was wondering if they would fit.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240ethan said:


> so I recently put my 240 into a curb and I have to rebuild the front suspension. I found all the parts except the tension rod bracket. I can’t find any for the right side and there’s not much aftermarket support for this part. But I have been seeing a couple tension rod brackets for the s14 and I was wondering if they would fit.


Check this one out:









89-94 Nissan 240sx S13 OEM RH Right Side Tension Rod Bracket | eBay


Find great deals for 89-94 Nissan 240sx S13 OEM RH Right Side Tension Rod Bracket. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NissanPartsDeal.com shows the left side tension rod bracket as discontinued, but the right side bracket is available for $70+shipping, P/N 54480-52F00. The brackets for the S14 had different part numbers (54480-65F01), so I would assume they are different...and also discontinued. For used, try Car-part.com.


----------

